

Which Programming Languages Get Used Most at Hackathons? - Fjolsvith
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/28/which-programming-languages-get-used-most-at-hackathons/#.querse:2Hvh

======
Zekio
I would guess Python is pretty high on the list

